# Zenith El Primero 36'000 Questions



## edb4164

Hey everyone! As some of you know I am going to be purchasing a Zenith El Primero 36,000 this summer. The fit, quality and finish is impeccable considering the price point! Especially the movement! I did have a few questions though about the clasps for the bracelets. 
Here is a picture of the clasp on the watch I'm going to purchase: It looks like just a regular butterfly clasp








Here is a picture of the clasp I want








Is anyone familiar with the difference besides these clasps, besides just the looks and also the way the 2nd one here folds (it fold like 3 times, it almost reminds me of a diver's extension)

Am I able to get this clasp in the second picture and put it on the bracelet in the first picture?

Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## D N Ravenna

The answer will not be definite. If the watch does not come with that clasp, then at the minimum, you will have to purchase the watch on a strap and the bracelet as a second piece. That will be expensive. As to the fit, you will need to determine if the end pieces of the bracelet you want will fit the head of the watch you want. There may be no good way to do that unless you have both on hand at the same time to compare. Unlike cars, one cannot always order the watch they like with different attributes from a standard palette. Good luck, Dan


----------



## ScorpionRS

Great watch! I'm waiting to get mine . I'd email Zenith and ask them if they can supply it. If its a AD they may be able to have it send. Out of curiosity- where are you buying it from and did you get any discounts? The retail in Ireland is 6300Eur and I hope to get 15-20% discount


----------



## bluedialer

I'm resurrecting this thread because I'm hoping to get clarification.
There seem to be two distinct versions of the model that interchangeably is referred to as 03.2040.400/21.M2040 ... or in some cases the two numbers are melded into 03-2040-400-21-M2040

This version comes with the larger clasp, and notice more markings on the hour subdial with the word "automatic" printed within it.
Zenith El Primero 03.2040.400/21.M2040 | www.watchfinder.co.uk

This version comes with the streamline butterfly clasp, and notice fewer markings for the hour subdial and "automatic" also printed within it.
Zenith El Primero 03-2040-400-21-M2040 Men's Watch

Finally I just noticed further that sometimes the version with more markers on the hour subdial has the word "chronometer" instead of "automatic"
Zenith El Primero 36000 VPH Stainless Steel Chronograph Mens Watch 03.2040.400/21.M2040

So can anybody clarify what's going on here? Is one the older version that has been discontinued, and one is the newer version? Or is one the European version? Which one is which?

Thanks so much - I hope somebody can shed some light on this.


----------



## jef83

This is my, which I bought 10/2013. I guess the older version had the chronometer text, as well as more marks on the hour sub-dial.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You are correct - they made this model in several "generations" without changing the reference number. The differences only affect some dial details, not the overall dial colour, so that they probably didn't consider it necessary to give it a new reference number. As for the exact form of the reference number, this sometime happens. The "core element" is the 03.2040.400 - 03 for the case material and strap/bracelet type, 2040 for the model range and 400 for the movement (basic El Primero with no frills).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bluedialer

Thank you for those details. The dial changes are somewhat negligible... but the clasp change, in my opinion, is a little more substantial. So which version is the old clasp and which one is the new? And does this mean the old clasp style is being phased out?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Not really sure. But clasp changes have never in my recollection been reflected in the reference number.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bluedialer

Oh, no criticism intended but it's very surprising on the Zenith forum that no one knows which clasp is newer or older on a staple model like El Primero. Having no personal history with the brand, my hunch is that the large clasp is the older one and is being phased out in favor of the more basic streamlined style buttefly clasp. That doesn't seem like a good move... the large clasp is very distinct and stylish, even if bulkier. I initially even thought the large clasp looked like it must be an iconic trait of the brand. But what do I know! 

Anyway, went to 2 AD's yesterday and at both places the watch in question had the uninspired streamline clasp and also the decreased marks on the hour subdial. More importantly for myself, the case is slightly too big on the wrist for my taste and doesn't have enough curvature to compensate... so at least I know it's not for me, regardless of the clasp, unfortunately... or fortunately, as it is money now saved! Thank you kindly for your reponses.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No problem, glad we could be of help. Maybe the next Zenith will work out for you. 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## timenut

I am not 100% sure but I believe the bigger clasp is the newer version. Some of the earlier Striking 10th came with the smaller streamlined clasp, but all the newer ones being sold now comes with the bigger clasp.


----------

